# RPC motor



## Aukai (May 13, 2021)

I'm looking at getting a 5hp, or 7.5hp 3ph motor new to replace my 5hp Baldor that developed a smoke leak. My electrician is giving me a 5hp Century, and will install it today. I'm looking for new with free shipping on Ebay, this Marathon popped up But I do not actually know what ratings to look for.








						New Marathon 3 Phase Motor 5hp Globetrotter Leeson out of box  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">New out of the box 30-day guarantee</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## rabler (May 13, 2021)

You’re getting one from your electrician and buying one also?  Just trying tobe sure I am following this.
I’m certainly not an expert, but I’d think Full Load Amps (FLA) would be about s good as anything for a figure a merit for an RPC motor, with some nod to efficiency being helpful.


----------



## JimDawson (May 13, 2021)

Looks like the Marathon would work fine.  Looks like one of their premium inverter duty motors.


----------



## Aukai (May 13, 2021)

IF something happens to this motor that was laying around for years unused, I'm thinking about a spare. If I have to ship one in it will be 10 -14 days or more out. That's a long time to be without your addiction


----------



## Aukai (May 13, 2021)

I'll have to see how far they back pedal on the free shipping....


----------



## mksj (May 13, 2021)

Hard to say based on not knowing anything about your RPC and the motor it is replacing. A 1750 RPM motor should be quieter, I would want to replace it with one that is the same Hp, as the wiring, contactors, capacitors, etc. are sized for a specific load. TENV motors are very quiet, but I usually see a TEFC types used. There can be some winding differences for motors specifically for use with RPC's, I do not know to what degree this effects how it operates. Below is a 7.5Hp, but free shipping only to the mainland. I would check with your electrician as to the specs. and then recheck the leg to leg voltages with the new motor.








						7.5 hp electric motor for rotary phase converter 213t tefc 208-230/460 no shaft  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 7.5 hp electric motor for rotary phase converter 213t tefc 208-230/460 no shaft at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						5 hp 184t, 230/460 volt 1800rpm worldwide electric motor   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 5 hp 184t, 230/460 volt 1800rpm worldwide electric motor  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						Baldor 5HP 1760RPM 60Hz Electric Motor (EM3218T) for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Baldor 5HP 1760RPM 60Hz Electric Motor (EM3218T) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 14, 2021)

Mine is a 5hp 3400rpm motor from a compressor. I can run any 2 of my machines at the same time (3hp mill and 1hp lathe).
I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Aukai (May 14, 2021)

Thank you for the links Mark.


----------

